# AVR capacitor size - does it matter?



## aarno77 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi,

I have 5kw single phase diesel gen (chinese). I would like to replace the AVR to see if the problem it has is fixed or not by replacing (after 30 minutes run with load the carbon brush copper wire cuts off -> no power). My original AVR has a 220uF capacitor (it's rare for this size gen I have heard and hard to find such AVRs). I have tried two other AVRs with bigger capacitor and they have not worked at all. No power. I'm not sure if the problem can be caused due bigger capacitor or has there been problem with both of those new AVRs. Does anyone know for sure that should my gen work or not with bigger capacitor in AVR?

Br,
Aarno


----------

